# Sonic Boom



## SirRob (Feb 6, 2014)

[yt]NRprvD5J-YA[/yt]

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/02/06/sega-announces-sonic-boom-new-game-tv-show-and-toys

Just got a message from a friend about this... It's the third game in Nintendo and Sega's partnership deal, the first being Lost World and the second being Mario and Sonic and the Olympic Games. It'll be coming to the Wii U and 3DS.
A TV show under the same brand is in the works as well. The game's probably a promotion for it, as we've heard about the TV show before.

Seems sorta like a Sonic Adventure game. Looks like it might have 4 player co-op, which I think is a first for the main titles. 
I like the new character designs! If the game turns out good I might pick it up.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2014)

My bets are on a new 06'

Simply because Sonic is a dead horse at this point.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like I'll be getting a 3DS soon


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 6, 2014)

The cartoon seems fun, the games trailer is horrifyingly awful. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 6, 2014)

The trailer's not so bad if you mute it


----------



## Falafox (Feb 6, 2014)

I stopped taking it seriously when it started to play Skrillex. Really SEGA,really? This is what you give us after the awful Sonic Lost Worlds? Knuckles on steroids? At least 06' had a fantastic soundtrack, now we get shitty over-hyped songs.

It was hard to admit, but Sonic for me is now truly dead. Fuck you SEGA.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2014)

*Twitch*
*Sets down horribly worn MLP toy* Ermagerd nu Schonick gaem! *Flailflop flapflapflap*

I'll be waiting with low expectations.


----------



## TobyDingo (Feb 6, 2014)

Not sure what Sega were thinking when they re designed the characters. Knuckles looks ridiculous, almost as ridiculous as Sonic's weirdly long spaghetti legs.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 6, 2014)

Sonic always had spaghetti legs. I understand why they did that to knuckles. Makes more sense to have massive upper body strength of you can punch through walls n shit.  I like it, they took a chance with change and I can respect that. But this is all coming from a sonic fag so I just might be bias.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Feb 6, 2014)

Whats with everyone being bandaged up, I understand maybe why knuckles has them, but EVERYONE!?! ? did they all get in a huge accident or are bandaged characters in? Or is this just a sign that this sonic game is going to be a train wreck and they are just preparing themselves when it crashes. D:


----------



## Rassah (Feb 6, 2014)

Was expecting Spencer Nilsen's Sonic Boom when I saw the topic title (Sonic CD US theme)


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 6, 2014)

At least the song was good.


----------



## RarewareRat (Feb 7, 2014)

did knuckles skip leg day?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 7, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *Twitch*
> *Sets down horribly worn MLP toy* Ermagerd nu Schonick gaem! *Flailflop flapflapflap*
> 
> I'll be waiting with low expectations.



After Lost Worlds I can see why your expectations would be low.
Generations and Racing Transformed 2 were the only good recent Sanic gaems. Although I do think that Generations is a little overhyped.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 7, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> After Lost Worlds I can see why your expectations would be low.
> Generations and Racing Transformed 2 were the only good recent Sanic gaems. Although I do think that Generations is a little overhyped.


Well, it was really the only thing Sonic fans could grab to when they got told Sonic was dead, so they obviously  made it look as god-like.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I have confidence in it so far. At least it doesn't look like a horrible fanfic like Sonic 06 did, or an out-of-place mess of teen angst like Sonic SatAM.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2014)

Bloodhowl said:


> Whats with everyone being bandaged up, I understand maybe why knuckles has them, but EVERYONE!?! ? did they all get in a huge accident or are bandaged characters in? Or is this just a sign that this sonic game is going to be a train wreck and they are just preparing themselves when it crashes. D:


I like the bandages, nothing says adventure like mummies!


One thing I've noticed about the game, is that Amy looks like she might maybe actually be sorta somewhat competent. That's scary.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought it was toilet paper... :V


----------



## Rassah (Feb 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> ... or an out-of-place mess of teen angst like Sonic SatAM.




Blasphemy!!!




SirRob said:


> One thing I've noticed about the game, is that Amy looks like she might maybe actually be sorta somewhat competent. That's scary.



You ever play Sonic Shuffle? That is the only game ever in my life that made me throw my controller in frustration and curse at the TV screen (and has caused many of my friends to do the same when we played together), with the target of our ire being Amy (you could have spent hours, and be winning the game, and Amy will come in out of nowhere, and totally screw you up in the last few minutes, putting you in last place)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Blasphemy!!!



You want blasphemy? How about a depressing cartoon that has almost nothing to do with it's source material. Sonic, Tails and Robotnik were the only important characters to even show up, everyone else was an annoying canon foreigner who stole attention from the three I described before.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> You want blasphemy? How about a depressing cartoon that has almost nothing to do with it's source material. Sonic, Tails and Robotnik were the only important characters to even show up, everyone else was an annoying canon foreigner who stole attention from the three I described before.



Sonic Satam was fucking awesome imo. :T At the time, the game's story wasn't much to go off sooooo let's back em badasses fighting an evil dictator who has taken over the world. Yes, pls. 


OT: This looks rather boring really. The only two things I could think of was the fact that Dan Green STILL voices Knuckles and the fact that Knuckles hit the gym. o~o


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Sonic Satam was fucking awesome imo. :T At the time, the game's story wasn't much to go off sooooo let's back em badasses fighting an evil dictator who has taken over the world. Yes, pls.
> 
> 
> OT: This looks rather boring really. The only two things I could think of was the fact that Dan Green STILL voices Knuckles and the fact that Knuckles hit the gym. o~o



I hope that IF it brings in characters from past Sonic cartoons that it makes them likable, or at least more badass. Ex: Making Scratch and Grounder ruthlessly destructive and actual threats to Sonic.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 7, 2014)

Totally expect this to follow all the other Sonic games, and bring in an annoying new character that steals most of the spotlight. (I wish Sonic game writers could actually write good stories, instead of relying on the same old "New character introduction" cliche).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Totally expect this to follow all the other Sonic games, and bring in an annoying new character that steals most of the spotlight. (I wish Sonic game writers could actually write good stories, instead of relying on the same old "New character introduction" cliche).



Hi, I'm Dulcy, derp! I'm here for no reason! 8D


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I hope that IF it brings in characters from past Sonic cartoons that it makes them likable, or at least more badass. Ex: Making Scratch and Grounder ruthlessly destructive and actual threats to Sonic.



You're thinking of that _other _Sonic show. lol 

This is what helped me remember...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvTn8Qp8FAU


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> You're thinking of that _other _Sonic show. lol
> 
> This is what helped me remember...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvTn8Qp8FAU



Wow, REALLY reliable.

He even did the INTELLIGENT thing and picked the show that has NOTHING TO DO WITH THE GAMES AND IS FULL OF EMO KIDS.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2014)

Sonic Underground *shudders*


----------



## Falafox (Feb 7, 2014)

The sonic says shorts *shivers*


----------



## Rassah (Feb 7, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Sonic Underground *shudders*



Steve Urkel voicing a female character *strangely intrigued*


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr. Robotnik being the only good thing to come out of SatAM. *sigh*


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks like another terrible attempt to make Sonic "cool."

The games haven't been completely unplayable in a while but they're still not _good_ because they're Sonic games, but since this one is a tie-in for a dumb tv show they'll probably try to shovel it out before it's ready and ruin everything.

But furries will love it because Knuckles is SO SWOLE


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

Dyluck said:


> Looks like another terrible attempt to make Sonic "cool."
> 
> The games haven't been completely unplayable in a while but they're still not _good_ because they're Sonic games, but since this one is a tie-in for a dumb tv show they'll probably try to shovel it out before it's ready and ruin everything.
> 
> But furries will love it because Knuckles is SO SWOLE



[video=youtube;ud0NbemeoU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud0NbemeoU0[/video] =P


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2014)

That little pussy Antoine  was annoying as shit.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2014)

Dyluck said:


> Looks like another terrible attempt to make Sonic "cool."
> 
> The games haven't been completely unplayable in a while but they're still not _good_ because they're Sonic games, but since this one is a tie-in for a dumb tv show they'll probably try to shovel it out before it's ready and ruin everything.
> 
> But furries will love it because Knuckles is SO SWOLE


I've heard the game's been in development for 2 years. It's also being developed outside of Sonic Team, and is meant to target a western audience. So there's a bit contributing to the redesign outside of just making it look cool.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> target a western audience.



Is that why Knuckles looks like he's out of Gears of War?

'sdumb


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2014)

There's that, but I think it's also for character variety. Otherwise everyone would have the same body type, and they wouldn't look as good in a group. They should've worked Knuckles' design a bit more though... it looks like they were afraid to go all the way with it, so it looks a little disjointed.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2014)

Big the cat is all the variety I need.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2014)

You're all the variety _I_ need, babe.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

d.batty said:


> That little pussy Antoine  was annoying as shit.



They all were.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 7, 2014)

I want to walk up to Knuckles and pull on his head - because that's obviously a guy in a fursuit.


----------



## Distorted (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll have high hopes for the game and the show. The changes are...interesting, but until I see a bit more of it all I won't give up on it just yet. The game kinda looks like they hijacked the Ratchet and Clank universe and put the 4 of them in it. And it still looks fast and action packed. I just hope they don't mess with the music. I'm sure Skrillex was just a one time thing. 

Knuckles is just...i don't know, Amy is actually looking sharp instead of ditzy, and even Eggman is slimmed down in the show. It's just a lot of changes.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I just hope they don't mess with the music. I'm sure Skrillex was just a one time thing.


[yt]zwdYj3rretk[/yt]
[yt]JYE2gW5l-gM[/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> They all were.



Urkel baby!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]zwdYj3rretk[/yt]
> [yt]JYE2gW5l-gM[/yt]


I like these, I shouldn't but I do.
Must be the pain meds.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

What's wrong with liking Skrillex?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2014)

He ruined dubstep, and deadmau5 is to blame.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Feb 7, 2014)

Am I the only one who likes Knuckles's new design? The bandages make him look like a boxer, which fits him.


----------



## Lexicom (Feb 7, 2014)

And Knuckles arms aren't sticks anymore, which is a good thing. x3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

VGAddict31 said:


> Am I the only one who likes Knuckles's new design? The bandages make him look like a boxer, which fits him.



Yeah.

Although what doesn't quite fit him is Knuckles is an echidna, as in the egg-laying Australian mammal. Why is he related to a tribe a Mayans? There aren't echidnas in Mexico. *looks it up* Oh yeah, ant eaters.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2014)

Spiney anteaters.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 7, 2014)

Honestly, very few of the sonic characters even look like what they are based on. I never would have known Sonic was a hedgehog if it wasn't under his name.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2014)

Hedgehog or not, he makes me hot. Oops, shouldnt of said that, oh well.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 7, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Hedgehog or not, he makes me hot. Oops, shouldnt of said that, oh well.



Knuckles was always hotter. And now that he has muscles...Sonic stands no chance. :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2014)

My ex was a knuckles guy too, some arguments we had were fucking hilarious about who we thought was better/sexier. Aahhhh, to be 16 again, arguing about fictional characters hotness.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 7, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Honestly, very few of the sonic characters even look like what they are based on. I never would have known Sonic was a hedgehog if it wasn't under his name.



Of course. If Rouge wouldn't have been as sexy if she looked like a real bat, and Tikal wouldn't have been as cute if she looked like a real ant eater.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol,  the cleavage on Rouge always cracks me up.


----------



## Distorted (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going find DubStep and kill it one day. I've always been more into Drum N Bass anyway. I guess that's why I like Sea Bottom Segue in Lost World something fierce.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2014)

Drum n Bass is my bag, baby. Fuck dubstep, hail dnb.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> deadmau5 is to blame.


 Joel (his actual name) is actually a pretty cool dude, he has been an acquaintance for some time and did sets at a bar I used to work at. Also amusingly he is massively critical of Skrillex in person, and claims he is a tool. 

But knowing him isn't anything special, if one was in the EDM scene in Ottawa when he was new, you usually would of met him.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Joel (his actual name) is actually a pretty cool dude, he has been an acquaintance for some time and did sets at a bar I used to work at. Also amusingly he is massively critical of Skrillex in person, and claims he is a tool.
> 
> But knowing him isn't anything special, if one was in the EDM scene in Ottawa when he was new, you usually would of met him.


No hes not, he spits on fans for no reason, hes a fucking narc, and he talks shit about other djs. And he thinks djs like myself that still use vinyl are "wanna be faggots".


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 8, 2014)

Dear yis Sonic Boom

I think I exploded into fanboyism when I saw the game trailer. I love the Sonic series, especially the Adventure games, so seeing a game that was essentially SA3 made me happy.
And in a strange turn of events, I'm actually decently interested in the TV show.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2014)

Dyluck said:


> But *furries* will love it because Knuckles is SO SWOLE


Oh, Like you?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 9, 2014)

impact go back to bed


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 9, 2014)

At least they've kept Robotnik in character so far.

They better use this for the theme song:

[video=youtube;cCJz33hKDR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCJz33hKDR0[/video]


----------

